# [Hilfe] Joomla 1.5 nur lokal verwenden



## diabolo150973 (30 März 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

mir wurde von meinem Chef aufgetragen, mich in den Aufbau und die Funktion unserer Firmenwebseite reinzuackern... Der Admin unserer Seite war am Montag hier und hat mir ein paar Grundfunktionen (z.B. Dateien in die richtige Kategorien hochladen) gezeigt. Nun will der gute Mann aber zum Ende des Jahres auswandern und ich muss da irgendwie rein... 
Das ganze Teil läuft unter der "Oberfläche" (?) von Joomla 1.5.

Jetzt habe ich mir gedacht, dass das ja auch offline gehen muss. Zum Testen und Rumspielen. Deswegen habe ich mir dieses Joomla 1.5 und XAMMP runtergeladen... bin aber aufgrund fehlender Datenbankkenntnisse gescheitert (keine Verbindung zum mySQL-Server)

Als 2. Versuch habe ich mir Joomla2go besorgt... aber da komme ich nicht in die Benutzeroberfläche. Jedenfalls sieht das anders aus, als auf unserem Webserver.

Kann mir (absoluter Anfänger!!!) jemand erzählen, wie ich das mit 3 Klicks fix auf die Reihe kriege, um mal was zu sehen? Vielleicht ist es ja nichts wildes, aber ich finde den Einstieg einfach nicht...


Vielen Dank,

dia


----------



## MStastny (1 April 2011)

*re*

es gibt ein paar sehr gute Joomla Portal im Netz


----------



## eYe (1 April 2011)

Haste folgendes schon durchgearbeitet?

Joomla Einsteiger-Tutorial PDF

Ansonsten gibts im Netz jede Menge Hilfe in Fachforen 
http://www.google.de/search?q=joomla+tutorial


----------



## diabolo150973 (1 April 2011)

Ich habe meinem Chef jetzt : Joomla! 1.5 für Einsteiger aus dem Kreuz geleiert. Das ist sehr gut für Trantüten wie mich!  Da ist auch schon ein vorkonfigurierter Webserver mit drauf (XAMPP). Und die Installation ist so beschrieben, dass sogar ich das verstehe... So, jetzt heißt es wieder hinsetzen und lernen...

Danke für die Beiträge!

Gruß,

dia


----------

